# Error Code 0xc0000185 HELP!



## Origin (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi Everyone my name is Brendon and i'm using a Acer Aspire M Ultrabook I came across this error yesterday night
Recovery

Your PC needs to be repaired

A required device isn't connected or can't be accessed

Error code 0xc0000185

I have spent hour and hours looking for answer on how to fix this and no one has found a solution.
Things to keep in mind this was a Refurb From when I worked at microcenter and is out of warranty and it came pre built with windows 8 but I believe I did update to 8.1
I do not have a windows 8 disk or anything i really just want to find a way to factory reset my computer and use it again please help


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

You can create a USB media so that you then repair your PC which is possible by booting off the USB media and select 'REpair my computer' and then choose Automatic Repair.

See this article on creating install media on your PC:
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows-8/create-reset-refresh-media


----------



## Origin (Jan 21, 2014)

The problem is the computer I am using to get this information is still running vista nor can i access any menu of any sort on my laptop once it is turned on.


----------



## Origin (Jan 21, 2014)

This method also requires you to give a key for windows 8.1 witch as i previously stated the computer came pre built with windows 8 there for i have no disk or key of any kind.


----------

